# [Workaround] Android Studio stürzt nur noch ab

## sprittwicht

Mein Android Studio ist (vermutlich seit dem letzten glibc-Update) unbenutzbar.

Zunächst stürzte es bei jedem Start ab (Segfault in libc glaube ich). Android Studio neu kompiliert und es startete wieder.

Beim Anlegen eines neuen Projekts dann wieder Segfault:

```

# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:

#

#  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x00007f8b7eff4d4b, pid=4379, tid=0x00007f8b76afe700

#

# JRE version: OpenJDK Runtime Environment (8.0_111-b14) (build 1.8.0_111-b14)

# Java VM: OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (25.111-b14 mixed mode linux-amd64 compressed oops)

# Derivative: IcedTea 3.2.0

# Distribution: Gentoo Base System release 2.2, package Gentoo icedtea-3.2.0

# Problematic frame:

# C  [libfreebl3.so+0x21d4b]

```

NSS neu gebaut, Java neu installiert, hilft alles nichts.

Wie kriege ich das wieder lauffähig und vor allem: Warum ist es überhaupt kaputt?Last edited by sprittwicht on Wed Jan 11, 2017 9:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sprittwicht

Mit oracle-jdk-bin-1.8.0.112 statt icedtea-bin-3.2.0 geht's wieder. :-/

----------

## firefly

eventuell hilft es wenn du icedtea statt icedtea-bin installiert. Sprich das jdk selbst übersetzt.

Kann gut sein, das icedtea-bin, da es von einem gentoo maintainer erstellt wird, gegen eine neuere glibc gebaut wurde als oracle jdk und dadurch jetzt probleme auftauchen.

----------

## sprittwicht

Ich fasse hier jetzt nichts mehr an.  :Very Happy: 

Laut Google taucht das Problem auch bei anderen Distributionen auf, und die erste Frage ist immer: IcedTea oder "offizielles" Java? Mit letzterem geht's dann.

Zwar extrem schade aufgrund der Eiertänzerei mit dem manuellen Download, aber wenn's denn läuft ist mir das erstmal egal...

----------

## schmidicom

firefly hat vermutlich recht.

Mein Gentoo hier hat ein selbstgebautes icedtea-3.2.0 und da funktioniert das Android Studio, zumindest ist es beim starten und dem erstellen eines neuen Projekts nicht abgestürzt.

PS: Das ist jetzt nicht das erste Thema in der die glibc als mögliche Fehlerquelle genannt wird, irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das die aktuell verteilte Version 2.23 möglicherweise doch nicht der große Wurf ist.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ich glaube seit glibc-2.23 gibt es ein neues include das vorher über die sys/types.h eingebunden wurde, viele programme lassen sich fixen wenn man in der entsprechenden datei ein #include <sys/sysmacros.h> mit einbaut, jedenfalls wenn beim kompilieren ein Fehler mit major minor, etc. pp. auftritt.

Ich persönlich nutze die selbst übersetzte icedtea-3.2.0 mir sind keine Fehler bei android studio aufgefallen.

----------

